# Headphones for Samsung LCD TV



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi there. This is my first post, so if this is the wrong forum, feel free to move it to where it belongs.

In a nutshell:
I'm looking to start using headphones so I can watch DVDs at night without being too loud. The only problem is, there doesn't seem to be a headphone jack on my TV (the model number is LN32D403E4D). I asked if I could use a USB adaptor but was told that even that wouldn't work since the USB port on that particular TV was "out" only. I thought of wireless headphones, but I'm not even sure if that would suffice. Called the Samsung hotline, but it's so hard to understand what they're saying as they all have accents.
Any advice? Is it hopeless? Would wireless work?
Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks very much


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

AsTheStomachTurns said:


> Hi there. This is my first post, so if this is the wrong forum, feel free to move it to where it belongs.
> 
> In a nutshell:
> I'm looking to start using headphones so I can watch DVDs at night without being too loud. The only problem is, there doesn't seem to be a headphone jack on my TV (the model number is LN32D403E4D). I asked if I could use a USB adaptor but was told that even that wouldn't work since the USB port on that particular TV was "out" only. I thought of wireless headphones, but I'm not even sure if that would suffice. Called the Samsung hotline, but it's so hard to understand what they're saying as they all have accents.
> ...


It won't work you don't have output on the back of your TV, only input, which would only work on a DVD/VHS player to get the sound to your TV speakers. You have two choices. You would have to upgrade your TV to a newer model or another way you can get sound from your Samsung TV is to get a cheap 5.1 receiver and use the headphone jack from receiver. You can get a good receiver from $150-300 depends on what you wanna spend.
Whenever you are ready...Headphones? Get these are amazing for the money. Sound quality is top notch and what I use when I watch TV/Bluray/DVD most of the times: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pioneer-SE-...786858?hash=item3abb14832a:g:EmQAAOSwZG9WlB3D
If you don't mind refurb cheaper: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...olp_refurbished?ie=UTF8&condition=refurbished


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

^^I edited my answer.
These are a good choice for budget receivers:
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...79-5.1-home-theater-receiver-bluetooth/1.html
or
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...3-5.1ch-home-theater-receiver-3d-ready/1.html


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

Where is a good place to look for these receivers?


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

Where is a good place to look for these receivers?

EDIT: Never mind. Saw your links

So a receiver would work on the TV I have even with no output?


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

So a receiver would work on the TV I have even with no output?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

You can connect the HDMI from your TV to your receiver, then connect the dvd player to the receiver via hdmi. Does your DVD player have HDMI?


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

My BluRay player has one HDMI, but it's connected to the TV

I actually asked someone from Samsung and they said a receiver would not work with no output. Someone's wrong here


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

That's funny. It will work with your bluray player only, but not for TV channel station audio. You would need a optical cable plugin, but your TV does not have one.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

I think you are better off buying a new TV if you want audio for TV channels and Bluray player. If you only want it only for your blu-ray player than the reciever will work for you.


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

I use this TV for BluRay/DVDs only.

The people I talked to at Samsung said a receiver would not work.
Not doubting you, but I'm not sure what to believe
In your opinion, should I go ahead and get a receiver?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

If I were you I'd upgrade the TV with a headphone out that way you can listen to both TV channel and bluray. What is your budget?


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

Fixed income.
I don't use this set for TV channels, just DVDs/movies. 
So the receiver is my best bet? And you're sure it'll work?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

You can wait till someone else answers, but it works for me.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Bump help the guy out bump.


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you.
I actually asked on another site and they recommended a receiver too
Waiting to see if anyone else replies, but I'm thinking receiver is the way to go


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

I just found this. It will work and simple to hook up and cheaper: http://www.amazon.com/LinkS-Extract...244208&sr=1-22&keywords=hdmi+to+headphone+out

Do you have an extra HDMI cord? If you don't you can get this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BEJDGOS/ref=s9_hps_bw_g23_i9


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Since you are on a budget these headphones are great for the money(48 inch long cord): http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004JQQDZ2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

or

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00062PN6I?refRID=AG9R28VA0B29WMJFM9HF&ref_=pd_bia_yo_t_2

Not sure how far you will be from your TV, so you might need an extention cord for your headphones: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ILALNW0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

afterlife2 said:


> I just found this. It will work and simple to hook up and cheaper: http://www.amazon.com/LinkS-Extract...244208&sr=1-22&keywords=hdmi+to+headphone+out
> 
> Do you have an extra HDMI cord? If you don't you can get this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BEJDGOS/ref=s9_hps_bw_g23_i9


But that's a converter, not a receiver.
Ugh, I am so bad at this. 

I've had other people recommend the receiver. 
What does anyone else think?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

All you do is plug the hdmi your DVD player to it and then plug a separate hdmi to your TV. Then plug your headphones to it. Shhhhh people are sleeping here so they won't answer you.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

You do still want to use your headphones, so don't have to bother someone right? correct?


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

afterlife2 said:


> You do still want to use your headphones, so don't have to bother someone right? correct?


Headphones is the whole point, yes


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

AsTheStomachTurns said:


> Headphones is the whole point, yes


Well then that box is a great choice. Order it and if you don't like it return it and get the receiver. If you need help setting up the box just ask me.


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

Which box was that? The HDMI converter thing?
And will it work just as well as the receiver?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

You only need the HDMI converter box, which has a headphone jack and a pair of headphones and you are on your way.


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

afterlife2 said:


> You only need the HDMI converter box, which has a headphone jack and a pair of headphones and you are on your way.


OK, thank you.

One last question: Of the two devices, which one would you recommend over the other?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

AsTheStomachTurns said:


> OK, thank you.
> 
> One last question: Of the two devices, which one would you recommend over the other?


I would get the box and headphones to save money. Unless you want the receiver for listening when not plugging in the headphones, then I'd get the receiver. If you want that then you'd have to buy some speakers separately and those will run you between $100-200 and higher. Feel free to ask any more questions that's why I'm here for.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Naïve question but how is OP supposed to adjust volume on the headphones with this solution?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> Naïve question but how is OP supposed to adjust volume on the headphones with this solution?


Thanks. I meant to link this, but forgot: http://www.amazon.com/Foxnovo®1M-Fe...r=1-2&keywords=headphones+with+volume+control


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

My vote:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BV...es+optical&dpPl=1&dpID=51L6O0naHHL&ref=plSrch


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> My vote:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BV...es+optical&dpPl=1&dpID=51L6O0naHHL&ref=plSrch


There is no optical on the back of his TV.
https://www.google.com/search?q=LN3...UICigE&biw=1536&bih=777#imgrc=dKeW0WgbC3iAFM:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

OP only uses this from BDP so connect this to that.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> OP only uses this from BDP so connect this to that.


True, but he did not say which player he has.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You'll be hard pressed to find a player w/o optical or coax out. If it's older then there is a good chance that it will have analog out. 

I also think wireless is a better option in this kind of application


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

This TV has an audio out and cheap: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1MX8P62FK8BH467ABM0Y


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> You'll be hard pressed to find a player w/o optical or coax out. If it's older then there is a good chance that it will have analog out.
> 
> I also think wireless is a better option in this kind of application


Good point. Yep we will see what he has.


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

afterlife2 said:


> True, but he did not say which player he has.


Oh, sorry. My BluRay player is a Samsung BD-E5400


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow okay no digital out. Crazy. 

You'll need the HDMI audio de-embedder that was suggested but I'd still stick with wireless headphones for the sake of convenience.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Get these wireless headphones: http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-RS..._UL160_SR123,160_&refRID=1G1EFW5HDGDHHXGEQ1KF
or
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QJ5MY18/ref=psdc_172541_t3_B0001FTVEA

and get the converter HDMI box I suggested earlier and be done.


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

afterlife2 said:


> Get these wireless headphones: http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-RS..._UL160_SR123,160_&refRID=1G1EFW5HDGDHHXGEQ1KF
> or
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QJ5MY18/ref=psdc_172541_t3_B0001FTVEA
> 
> and get the converter HDMI box I suggested earlier and be done.


Right-o


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

EDIT: Never mind


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

So what did you decide?


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

afterlife2 said:


> So what did you decide?


My stepfather is good with electronics and he thought the HDMI converter would work, so I'll try that with the wireless headphones
And if that doesn't work, I'll return it and try the receiver


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

By the by, of those two pairs of wireless headphones, which would you recommend?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

AsTheStomachTurns said:


> By the by, of those two pairs of wireless headphones, which would you recommend?


Senns are great, but the 2nd choice is good too. Either one you can't go wrong.


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

Alrighty then. I will reply back when the converter arrives.


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

OK, so another question: Both of those wireless headphones have to plug into a headphone jack or audio output, which as you know, neither my TV or BluRay player have. Is that what the converter box is for? Will they work?
Sorry for all the dumb questions, I just want to make sure I'm doing the right thing


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

Never mind. The converter box arrived today and I can see how it would work. 
My headphones arrive next week


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

AsTheStomachTurns said:


> Never mind. The converter box arrived today and I can see how it would work.
> My headphones arrive next week


Great please share your experience when you get them.


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

afterlife2 said:


> Great please share your experience when you get them.


OK so my headphones just arrived (the Sennheisers you recommended)
So I've got the HDMI converter and the headphones. Now how do I go about setting this stuff up?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

AsTheStomachTurns said:


> OK so my headphones just arrived (the Sennheisers you recommended)
> So I've got the HDMI converter and the headphones. Now how do I go about setting this stuff up?


Does the HDMI converter have a manual? I think just plug in the HDMI cord to the box and then to the TV. If you have old headphones with a cord try it with that first.


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

afterlife2 said:


> Does the HDMI converter have a manual? I think just plug in the HDMI cord to the box and then to the TV. If you have old headphones with a cord try it with that first.


No manual that I can see

I've got the box itself, the red and white audio cables, a cord that with a plug on the end, and my HDMI cable
What's to do next?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

AsTheStomachTurns said:


> No manual that I can see
> 
> I've got the box itself, the red and white audio cables, a cord that with a plug on the end, and my HDMI cable
> What's to do next?


Plug the HDMI cable into the box then to the TV. plug in headphones to see if you hear sound.


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

I'll see if that works and then report back later


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

There's no place to plug in headphones on the converter box


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

Is there anyone still available online to help me?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

You have to plug in the red and the white cable so you can plug in the headphones.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ite cable&qid=1455071219&ref_=sr_1_10&sr=8-10


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

The headphone jack does not fit into that

I private message'd you my phone number. Maybe it will work better over the phone


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

AsTheStomachTurns said:


> The headphone jack does not fit into that
> 
> I private message'd you my phone number. Maybe it will work better over the phone


Send me the link to the box you got.


----------



## AsTheStomachTurns (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey. Everything worked out beautifully. You were a great help, very polite and patient, not to mention informative.
You should charge people for this! :T

I will let you know if there are any other problems, and again, thank you so much!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

My pleasure Brad! Sit down and enjoy!


----------

